# Are these frogs obese/fat/overfed?



## sacha16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

i'm buying these 2 baby (7months circa) tinctorious Sipaliwini.

The seller says they are fine, not fat. He feed them twice every days with 50+ drosophilae each time.

What do you think? 

Thank you

https://imgur.com/J6YTyO8










https://imgur.com/NRFc6El









https://imgur.com/AfBGerT


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

sacha16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm buying these 2 baby (7months circa) tinctorious Sipaliwini.
> 
> ...


These are absolutely morbid.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Super fat...





sacha16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm buying these 2 baby (7months circa) tinctorious Sipaliwini.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Twice a day?

I feed my adults 2-3 times a week....


----------

